# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj  Luljeta Hoxha e emigruar në Zelandën e re !

## Fatjeta

Kerkoj nje shoqe timen ne Zeland te Re . Jemi tretur ane e kend  planetit TOKÈ !
Ku ta dishe mbase edhe Luljeta mund te jete antare e ketij forumi... ose ndokush nga ju , anetare te nderuar e njehe Luljeten nga afer.. munde te me shkruaj nje mesazhe privat.

                        Luljeta ..ka Dy Goca dhe nje Qun : Majlinda, Mjellma...Ndersa Djalin s'di si e ka pagzuar !

Mbese me shprese..se do lidhe kontakt , me Luljeten nje Dite..! Pres ndihmen e juaj. Ju FLM.
Me shume rrespekt :

Fatjeta

----------


## [Perla]

Ne Facebook ishin disa persona me te njejtin emer, njera prej tyre kishte si foto dy femije te vegjel. Nese mundesh kontakto me te nepermjet FB,ose me shkruaj ne privat qe ta bej une ne vendin tuaj,veç me jepni te dhena te sakta  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Fatjeta

Perla, te flm shume ne ndihmen tuaj . Ne FB s'jame e regjistruar pore nje e aferme e imja e beri ket per mua , ke nje adrese tjeter , qe mendoja se ishte e bija e saje ! Po pres pergjigje ..te shohim.

Te pershendes kudo qe je..

Fatjeta

----------


## shoferi

hyn  ne tagged dhe besoi qe do takohesh  me leht  dhe me shpejt

----------

